# Mandalay gets to meet a stranger on her turf



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My daughters father came in tonight. He was here in July when Mandi was 5.5 months or so. 

Well Mandi has been getting more protective of the baby and a little with Kenzie, but we dont have "strangers" over much, so I dont get a chance to see how she reacts on a day to day basis.

Well he came in tonight and I stood back with Mandi and kept her back by me with treats and a half hearted focus while my daughter went up to hug him and say hi. I did end up holding her collar since she was WAY more interested in what was going on with my DD than whatever treat I had. As soon as he picked Kenzie up, Mandis hair stood up on the back of her neck and she did not take her eyes off of him. She growled a low growl and then barked (she did pretty good with the "silent" command - we have been working on that one and while she did not silent immediately and she let out a few more barks a minute or so after I gave the command, I am still happy with her response since it is still a work in progress).

After he hugged Kenzie, I told him he was going to have to say hello to the dog so that she could smell him and see that he was ok to be here. Not being a dog person, he looked at me like I was nuts and I explained that she is getting protective of the girls and what not. He kind of asked why I let the dog do that and I tried to explain the whole thing about the dog protecting the kids and how thats not actually a bad thing before I gave up and told him to just pet the dog and let her sniff him. He so does not get it.

Anyway, he put his hand down and Mandi went up to him readily, but not with a waggy tail, and sniffed all over him (she does not normally sniff people THERE!!







) She kept going up to him and after a minute or so the hair on her neck went back down to its proper flat position instead of the standing up mohawk look. She did keep nudging herself in between them though when they were playing around. At one point he picked my DD up again and Mandi was RIGHT THERE and jumped up a little and barked at him cuz my DD was screaming (in play).

Mandi stayed right there for a good 30 minutes or so watching and getting in the middle of them until she decided she was completely ok with his being here and started to bring him toys.

I am SO glad she reacted how she did. I was afraid she was either going to be overzealous and jump all over or be TOO protective and not stop barking. She was a little more jumpy than I'd have liked, but she is still not yet 11 months and I am VERY happy with how she reacted to my commands and to a "stranger" coming in. I am also happy with how she did seem to pick up on my being ok with the "stranger" and calmed down quickly and readily.

*proud of my puppy*


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice! I'll get to see how Suki will be with my mother in law tonight, whom she has only seen a few times, the last time several months ago.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am curious too about Jesse, I am hosting Christmas Dinner tomorrow night and my brother-in-law's mother is coming, she has never met Jesse before, and how he will react to her on his own turf. 

Usually a GSD if they met the person before (especially as a puppy) they will be fine and remember that person. Adult GSD if you make friends with one you have a friend for life.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Ya Mandi!!!

My Grace loves anyone who comes over as long as they will play ball with her...interestingly, she is also the one who has proved on a few occasions that she will protect us.

Kira, on the other hand, is not so welcoming! She needs to meet people a few times before she will happily allow them into the house. Luckily, she is fine if people ignore her and do not make direct eye contact. She is not aggressive, just doesn't like to be petted by strangers and usually sticks close to me. 

Unluckily, my two girls look so much alike that people cannot usually tell who is who lol.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What a good girl!!!
My friend Daughter comes over and Brady is very protective of her too


----------

